# D10-300 software update



## CHaynes112 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have an older D10-300 unit with software version 0x1153 on it. Is there a way to force the newest version (I think it's 0x1191)? I have tried the 02468 method after a reset a few times without any lick. Does that only work with HD units? Does it have to be done at a certain time of the day?

-Thanks


----------



## cheesedjdj (Jan 21, 2010)

02468 is supposed to work but my boxes have always gotten stuck at 97% whenever I try a download. Also for some reason directv has had older software in the stream for a while now so I wouldn't try and download anything anyways.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

At the time of this post, 0x1009 is what it available to download.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/


----------



## CHaynes112 (Dec 2, 2009)

Then why is it staying at 0x01153?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

It won't automatically download an older version of software 

Your IRD has a later version that what is _currently_ available for download.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

As long as you have your receiver hooked up to the satellite, it should always have the latest version of the software. As stated, DirecTV has reverted the sat stream to an older version of the software for those receivers, so receivers that already have a newer version won't revert or change. You can't force a receiver to use an older version of the firmware.


----------



## CHaynes112 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for the info.

Is there anyway _at all_ to force the 0x1191 update?

-Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

CHaynes112 said:


> Thank you for the info.
> 
> Is there anyway _at all_ to force the 0x1191 update?
> 
> -Thanks


No. It will be updated automatically when its turn comes up in the data stream.


----------



## CHaynes112 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok, I guess I'll just have to wait and hope they put 0x1191 back in the stream sometime 

-Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

CHaynes112, I believe the D10-300, while still a supported receiver, is no longer in active development. I think at this point if you want a newer feature set you would have to upgrade to a D12 or H24 receiver.


----------

